# 100th edition of The Caravan Channel



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm really rather startled to tell you that this week's edition of The Caravan Channel is the 100th in the series since October 2006!

From the M/H point of view it features what I think is one of the most impressive motorcaravan individual conversions I have ever seen - I can't bring myself to call it home-built . . very smart!

There's a short promo here: 




The show premieres at 7pm on Wednesday 8th Sept on Information TV, Sky 166/Freesat 402, plus an online stream at www.information.tv. It runs for 2 weeks, showing on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays at the same time.


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

On air tonight!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Congratulations on your Hundredth programme Chris  

I just watched your preview link......(I think it was a Suzuki vito ? ) towing the caravan......The tow vehicle was bigger than the unit :!:


Anyway Well done.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Well done Chris and the Team, always an interesting bit of TV.

"100th in the series since October 2010!"... ! I think that may be since 2006/7 :lol: 

Also, your Youtube videos are now great quality, even at 360 setting...can you share your upload settings?

cheers,
Les


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad people enjoyed it - hope they liked it as much as I liked making them!

For your settings, Les - save as .avi, render through into .flv on flix, and upload to YT.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations Chris.


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ta lots!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh heck - I missed it Chris!  When will it be repeated again?

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sonesta said:


> Ooh heck - I missed it Chris! When will it be repeated again?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sue


Every show plays 8 times over 2 weeks, Sue - starting day for each new edition is Weds, then Fri, Sun, Mon, Weds, Fri, Sun, Mon - so you can watch each one til you know it better than I do (ie not very well!).


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Chris. if ever you are thinking about repeating items like in last night's 100th edition I recall one of your programmes inspired me to buy a satellite system and dish where somebody from Maxview explained how to set up a system and in particular how to find a signal.

On my travels I have been approached by several people who have asked me about satellite TV but have been afraid to take the plunge for fear of not being able to find a satellite.

That piece in one of your earlier programmes was fantastically clear and enabled even a ham fisted person such as myself make light of a task that I thought was beyond me.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't like caravans, so I dont watch it.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> I don't like caravans, so I dont watch it.


There is information on the Caravan channel that can be useful for everyone regardless of whether you are a tent, motorhome or caravan owner. Read gelthae's post prior to yours of an example of how the program has benefitted him and he is a motorhomer like a lot of viewers are.

Watch it Zosser - you might learn something new and exciting! 

Sue


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Well done Chris 
bj&pete


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

gelathae said:


> Chris. if ever you are thinking about repeating items like in last night's 100th edition I recall one of your programmes inspired me to buy a satellite system and dish where somebody from Maxview explained how to set up a system and in particular how to find a signal.
> 
> On my travels I have been approached by several people who have asked me about satellite TV but have been afraid to take the plunge for fear of not being able to find a satellite.
> 
> That piece in one of your earlier programmes was fantastically clear and enabled even a ham fisted person such as myself make light of a task that I thought was beyond me.


We've done a couple of pieces on those lines . . and I've discovered we don't have it online! I'll see if I can did it up, but honestly, if you buy and can't do it, we'll do a piece specially for you - really!

PS this is how to do it: set up the dish so it points further to the North East than you need to be, according to the compass, and at around the angle it should be, according to the little chart; gradually swing it towards the satellite, until the satfinder picks up a signal whine. Find the highest pitch whine, then change the angle of the dish to see it the whine will get higher - when it is at its highest pitch check the telly, lock off the dish, and watch the Caravan Channel!

PS - you really must have a satfinder - otherwise it can take ages, and if you're like me, get frustrated and fed-up with it all!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

ChrisG46 said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > Chris. if ever you are thinking about repeating items like in last night's 100th edition I recall one of your programmes inspired me to buy a satellite system and dish where somebody from Maxview explained how to set up a system and in particular how to find a signal.
> ...


Chris. I was thinking of helping others not me. I reckon I could find a signal with a Maxview crankup within a minute maximum using the signal finder on a free to air box. On my new van I bought an automatic system simply because I didn't have sufficient space for the wind up handle in the roof.

I have directed a few people on here to your Maxview piece which was - and maybe still is - on YouTube.


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Zozzer said:


> I don't like caravans, so I dont watch it.


Sky+ or tape it and watch the bits about motorhomes . . there's one piece in the show on air now . .


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Many congratulatulations on your 100th show Chris.
Way down in France at the mo but if I can summon up the energy to unpack the sat dish (really must get round to having that dome fitted) we will have a gander.  (Sorry couldn't resist)

Seems a long time ago that you got started but well done for keeping at it and providing a service that the main stream broadcasters don't seem to bother with.

Love to Dot.

Landyman (Clarky) & Kate.


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Landyman said:


> Many congratulatulations on your 100th show Chris.
> Way down in France at the mo but if I can summon up the energy to unpack the sat dish (really must get round to having that dome fitted) we will have a gander.  (Sorry couldn't resist)
> 
> Seems a long time ago that you got started but well done for keeping at it and providing a service that the main stream broadcasters don't seem to bother with.
> ...


Hows that aeroplane of yours?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Managed to watch the 100th episode last night and found it very interesting.

Loved that campsite in Sweden (wish we were on there right now) and I can see why you consider it one of the best campsites you have ever stayed on. It was very pircteresque and the views of the mountains and over the lake were stunning. Normally you can only enjoy those type of views when you wildcamp in out of the way locations, so it was definitely the kind of campsite I would be happy to stay on.  

We were also was very impressed with the home van conversion you showed in last night's program and the man who did it, has made an excellent job of converting it. I could not believe how wisely and cleverly he had utilised every bit of space and like you say, it was as good as, if not better than many professionally commercial conversions are. If we ever had to downsize from our 30 foot Burstner to a small van for any reason, then I would definitely be happy with that van.

That little bedroom on wheels with gazebo attached thingymajig (can't remember what it was called) looked great fun I must say - but how would you carry on in a gale or torrential rain?  

Anyhow, it was a great episode and we thoroughly enjoyed watching it.

Congratulations on reaching your 100th episode and here's to many more! :hathat37: 

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Is it still being shown? I've missed it so far, and wouldn't mind watching the conversion bit.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I just saw it! I checked the schedule http://www.information.tv/WhatIsOn/TheSchedule/ and it had just started.

Excellent van conversion 

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> I just saw it! I checked the schedule http://www.information.tv/WhatIsOn/TheSchedule/ and it had just started.
> 
> Excellent van conversion
> 
> Gerald


Great wasn't it Gerald. He's obviously a very skilled man and I bet his wife is thrilled to bits with it. 

Sue


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

ChrisG46 said:


> Landyman said:
> 
> 
> > Many congratulatulations on your 100th show Chris.
> ...


It has been a busy few months for the aircraft and us.
She looked magnificent at Lowestoft (your local show) on both days and I did my bit on Radio Suffolk again. My fourth time on Lesley Dolphin's show. Got to go a bit to catch up with your broadcasting career though.
Funding for the Vulcan is still a huge struggle and it is going to be an interesting winter if we are going to keep her in the air next year and into 2012.
The aircraft has two more shows to do in the next couple of weeks including Filton today (Saturday) and then into winter servicing.
Our last show for this year was at Dunsfold and we are now into our winter service R & R in deepest France.

Landyman.


----------

